# PK - Punto Kilométrico



## zheniasea

Hi! I'm translating a text about Civil Engineering esp. Roads and I don't know the translation for P.K (in Spanish: punto kilometrico) that referers to the different kilometric points measured with numbers in a road. Could I say K.P (kilometric point)???
Thanks very much


----------



## alberto magnani

Punto kilométrico=milestone


----------



## missrosa

Sí, en inglés Punto Kilométrico (PK) es Kilometric Point (KP). Yo, por lo menos lo traduzco así.


----------



## zheniasea

Muchas gracias, menos mal porque ya había alguna traducción con KP bufff 
;-) Un saludo!!


----------



## dg_spain

Sólo por añadir otra opinión (para futura referencia) yo no diría "kilometric point." A lo mejor usaría "kilometer point" (hay más referencias en Google, por ejemplo, y de más países) pero realmente en inglés yo iría con lo que dijo alberto magnani, "milestone" o lo que pone en el Eurodicautom, "mileage point" ¡a pesar de que no se está midiendo "miles" sino "kilometers"!


----------



## rasputino

Lo siento, es kilometer mark, según "Diccionario de tecnología ferroviaria" (Mario León).


----------



## k-in-sc

Here it's mile marker, I don't know if there it would be kilometer marker


----------



## rasputino

The problem is... all European people (except UK) use kilometres instead miles, thussss... the direct translate of the software is kilometer marker but the software that is really good translated would convert km to miles and miles to km...


----------



## clipper

Just to add some UK specific information on this issue:

Although the public are used to miles and this is still the official system for road users, the authorities (principally the Highways Authority) and their contractors use "marker posts" as the equivalent to the Spanish P.K. system.

Marker posts are the official points of reference on UK highways and are set out using the metric system. The Marker posts are numbered XXX/Y, XXX being the kilometer of road and Y being the 100m division within the given kilometer, for example marker post 256/4 will be situated at 256 kilometers and 400 meters from the point of reference (marker post 0/0).


----------



## zheniasea

Thanks very much


----------



## zheniasea

Latest news about this post. I have been told by USA workmates to translate this term as simply as "section". Just to let you know. Hope it helps.
BR


----------



## k-in-sc

A section would have to be between two points. Maybe the people you're working with call the "kilometer 51 section" the stretch that starts at K51 and is one kilometer long, for example.


----------



## zheniasea

Checked and true k-in-sc !
Let me ask you something. I see you actually use the term "stretch", is that applied as I think to highway sections? Because I was using it to name a concrete section of highway referred to as "tramo" as in "Autovía de Navarra (A-15). Tramo: Almazán - Cubo de la Solana" am I doing right?
Thanks a million


----------



## k-in-sc

No, "stretch" is too informal. I think this was discussed in another thread.


----------



## Anabah

Si no estoy equivocada, la palabra correcta es chainage. Al menos así la escriben en los proyectos de carreteras que es donde más se utiliza este concepto.


----------

